# Bourdonnement sourd iMac 27'



## Bellapowa (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon iMac 27 pouces depuis hier. Et là je commence vraiment à être crispée par ce bourdonnement sourd.
Ca me fait un peu peur. C'est une sorte de "Brrrrrrrrrrrr" permanent. En fond, presque sourd.
Je sais pas si c'est la planche de mon bureau qui fait résonance, ou le ventilo. 
J'ai mis un livre sous le pied ça à rien changé. Mais quand je l'ai eu dans les bras pour le déplacer, plus rien. 
En plus j'ai pas l'impression que ça a tout le temps fait ça.

C'est arrivé à quelqu'un ? J'espère que c'est pas un défaut de fabrication 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bounty1342 (17 Février 2010)

J'ai fais plusieurs recherches car j'ai également un "brrrr".

J'ai d'abord pensé aux ventilateurs mais ils sont bien sur leur valeur par défaut (900,1000,900rpm) et en augmentant avec smcfancontrol, je m'aperçois que le bruit des ventilateur n'est pas le même.

Le bruit est plus présent au dos de la machine, il semble venir du disque dur. Quand l'iMac se mets en veille, plus de bruit.

Je pense avoir identifié la source, maintenant reste à corrigé le problème.


----------



## Bellapowa (17 Février 2010)

Bon, alors.
J'ai failli lancé une procédure de remplacement.
Jusqu'à ce que je prenne mon iMac dans les bras et que je le pose... sur le sol.
Là plus rien. Plus de bourdonnement, rien. Silencieux.
Donc, après maintes recherches, je peux vous le dire : iMac dernière génération et meubles en bois = bourdonnement. J'ai d'ailleurs déplacé l'ordi à plusieurs endroit du bureau, et lorsqu'il est au dessus du tréteaux, il bourdonne moins fort.
So, c'est la réverbération des vibrations qu'émet l'ordinateur dans le bois le problème. xD

J'espère que cette expertise va rassurer certains !

Comme vu dans un précédent post, la solution est de mettre des petites pastilles de gel en dessous du pied en alu. (alu qui favorise à mort la vibration by the way :s)
J'irai acheter ça. En attendant, il est sur une boite en carton pleins de papier. C'est déjà plus vivable pour le bruit... mais pas pour mon cou.


----------



## DomBon (17 Février 2010)

hé bien j'avais le même problème, un bruit sourd, certes léger mais on n'aime pas avoir de bruit inutile 
il s'agit d'une résonance dans le pied de l'iMac qui disparait en effet lorsque l'on décole le pied, en particulier si on soulève un poil de mouche l'arrière du pied de la table

j'ai commencé par de petits coussins amortisseurs en complément de ce qui est déjà sous le pied... mais sans effet ; la solution satisfaisante quant au bruit a été de glisser un tapis de souris en mousse assez souple sous les 2/3 de l'arrière du pied de sorte que le mac est quasi en équilibre sur cette arête de mousse (pas de souci ça joue sur un quart de mm)

que c'est bon pour mes oreilles mais que c'est moche donc j'espère que quelqu'un aura une meilleure idée...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (17 Février 2010)

Meme probléme pour moi sur un 27 ... Bourdonnement sourd qui apparait quand le Mac est en température ( a froid non!) C'est vrai que ça énerve ... on pourrait comparer ça au bruit d'un transformateur électrique , en fait j'ai aussi résolu une grande partie du probléme en calant le pied au maximum , c'est pour l'instant efficace


----------



## Moulinsart (21 Février 2010)

Idem pour moi, c'est déjà le deuxième que je renvoie, un bourdonnement venant du disque dur, qui ne s'atténue pas  même en tenant l'imac à bout de bras.
J'attends le troisième Imac 27, s'il a un problème je ne crois pas continuer avec mac et je le renverrai rejoindre les deux premiers en demandant le remboursement.
Vraiment dommage car c'est un bel objet en plus.


----------



## slurp236 (22 Février 2010)

Bonsoir

 J'ai mon 27 depuis hier et j'ai aussi constaté le soucis du disque dur qui émet un légère bourdonnement en se mettant a gratter aussi de temps à autre.

 J'ai l'impression qu'il entre en résonance avec la coque métallique 

 Si j'incline légèrement l'écran vers le haut par contre  et bien le bruit disparait.

 Ou peut être même en poussant l'écran vers le bas et en le remettant droit le bruit semble partir.

 Voila, moi c'est le seul petit défaut que j'ai constaté sur mon i5 pour l'instant.

 Je croise les doigts.


----------



## tumazul (27 Février 2010)

J'avais aussi ce problème de bourdonnement. De plus mon dd faisait du bruit (je l'entendais gratter). J'ai posé une sorte de mousse sous le pied et depuis je n'entend plus rien.
Donc à tester pour ceux qui trouve que leur dd gratte (les vibrations du dd doivent se répercuter dans toute la coque).


----------



## katraplat (9 Mars 2010)

Interessant toutes ces astuces, j'ai effectivement constaté depuis hier que mon Imac faisait aussi ce bruit sourd et ronronnant : vite énervant.
Je vais tester toutes les pistes en commençant par vérifier que le bruit disparait si je soutiens légèrement l'écran.
Je partagerai mes conclusions ensuite.


----------



## Arkange (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a tous, même problème sur mon iMac 27" sur un bureau en bois. J'ai ce bourdonnement permanent et le disque audible lorsqu'il "gratte" et des que je lève un peu l'arrière du pied, plus rien... Je vais essayer de mettre de petites cales en mousse ou caoutchouc sur l'arrière et on va voir...


----------



## Arkange (10 Mars 2010)

Je vous confirme que depuis hier soir j'ai fabriquer 3 petits tampon en caoutchouc et plus aucuns bruits. Le truc c'est de faire reposer le pied sur 3 petites surface comme ça les vibrations ne se propage plus.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (13 Mars 2010)

J'ai tout essayé ! malgré tous les bidouillages de tampons caoutchouc , calage du pied , et calages en tous genre le bourdonnement lancinant disparait ... mais revient aprés 1h environ d'utilisation lorsque le 27 est en température ... ça porte sur les nerfs ! 
Ce ne sont pas les ventilos , ni le DD , Est ce un problème de transfo non adapté , encore une merde merçi monsieur Apple pour le bébé ...


----------



## Arkange (13 Mars 2010)

Il n'y a pas de transfo dans l'imac ce sont des alimentations a découpage. J'ai mis un petit moment avant de trouver le bon endroit ou mettre les tampons mais maintenant ça va. Je pense que le problème n'est pas tant l'imac mais sur le type de bureau ou il est pose.


----------



## bambougroove (13 Mars 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> J'ai mis un petit moment avant de trouver le bon endroit ou mettre les tampons mais maintenant ça va.


Merci de nous donner des précisions 
3 tampons en caoutchouc : quel genre de "tampon" ?
Où précisément puisque leur emplacement à l'air important ?


----------



## Arkange (14 Mars 2010)

Alors pour être précis moi j'ai  découpe les tampons dans un blanchet ofsset c'est un genre de caoutchouc utilise en impression. J'en ai mis un sur le devant du pied a peut prêt au milieu et les 2 autres sur les cotes presque au milieu aussi. C'est bien la vibration du disque dur qui provoque ce bruit chez moi. Pour le moment ça fonctionne chez moi on verra la suite ...


----------



## bambougroove (14 Mars 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> Alors pour être précis moi j'ai  découpe les tampons dans un blanchet ofsset c'est un genre de caoutchouc utilise en impression. J'en ai mis un sur le devant du pied a peut prêt au milieu et les 2 autres sur les cotes presque au milieu aussi. C'est bien la vibration du disque dur qui provoque ce bruit chez moi. Pour le moment ça fonctionne chez moi on verra la suite ...


Merci Arkange pour les détails


----------



## pierrot2k (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a tous, avez vous essayé d augmenter la luminosité au max ?
En effet chez moi j ai une sorte de bourdonnement comme une lampe halogène, lorsque la luminosité de l ecran est basse.


----------



## webjib (14 Mars 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, avez vous essayé d augmenter la luminosité au max ?
> En effet chez moi j ai une sorte de bourdonnement comme une lampe halogène, lorsque la luminosité de l ecran est basse.


J'ai pareil, c'est pour ça que je renvoie mon iMac tout juste reçu. C'ets quand même pas normal ce grésillement quand la luminosité est pas à fond.


----------



## fabphoto (15 Mars 2010)

J'ai pour ma part le même soucis. en fait un bruit de champ électro magnétique. ce qui est profondément désagréable. de plus ce sont interfère sur les enceintes.
La question serait peut être de savoir si tous les 27 pouces sont ainsi ou seulement certains présentant un défaut.


----------



## Arkange (15 Mars 2010)

Le problème du bruit de gresillement avec la luminosité est un autre problème déjà evoque sur le forum et c'est un défaut. Le miens ne fait aucuns bruit lorsque je fais varier la luminosité du mini au maxi. J'ai seulement les vibrations du disque dur qui se propage par le pied de l'imac.


----------



## webjib (15 Mars 2010)

Oui tu as tout à fait raison, ce sont deux problèmes différents. Le bourdonnement peut être dû à des vibrations dont le volume sonore varie selon plusieurs facteurs (modèle du disque dur, qualité de l'assemblage, type de bureau sur lequel l'iMac est posé, etc...).

Alors que le grésillement, qui apparait lorsque l'iMac est un peu chaud et que la luminosité n'est pas à fond, est clairement un défaut qui, a priori, n'est pas présent sur tous les exemplaires fabriqués (l'iMac 27" core i5 de semaine 5 que j'avais n'avait pas ce problème alors que mon exemplaire semaine 9 a ce problème). Au passage, ce grésillement peut être dans certains cas un sifflement aigu.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (15 Mars 2010)

Nouveau test concluant  ?
Par curiosité , j'ai placé la table beaucoup plus loin des cloisons ou des murs ( presque au centre de la pièce ) 
Résultant probant / Le bourdonnement a d'un coup totalement disparu , silence total ! on m'avait déjà signalisé que l'étude de la dispersion du bruit est une affaire compliquée ! A vos tests ...


----------



## Moulinsart (17 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir 

Pour donner  des nouvelles du troisième Imac reçu il y a trois semaines et qui se porte comme un charme, aucun bruit parasite sur celui là, contrairement au deux premiers. 
Il était temps, j'ai failli me décourager;
je suis satisfait de mon passage du pc au mac.
La politique d'échange ou de remboursement à bien fonctionné en ce qui me concerne, Apple a tenu ses engagements sans sourciller.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (25 Mars 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Nouveau test concluant  ?
> Par curiosité , j'ai placé la table beaucoup plus loin des cloisons ou des murs ( presque au centre de la pièce )
> Résultant probant / Le bourdonnement a d'un coup totalement disparu , silence total ! on m'avait déjà signalisé que l'étude de la dispersion du bruit est une affaire compliquée ! A vos tests ...




Il serait intéressant de connaitre les avis de ceux qui sont concernés sur l'implantation du 27 positionnné loin de toutes surfaces cloisonnées , pour ma part c'est OK , plus rien a voir !


----------



## Aekold (24 Février 2011)

J'ai également ce petit souci. La feutrine permet d'atténuer le bruit sans le supprimer totalement. Je vais tester ce soir avec un revetement caoutchouc.

Je devais déjà avoir ce "problème" avec mon ancien MAC, mais ce bruit sourd était caché par le claquement du disque dur. 

Quelle idée aussi d'acheter un iMac de cette taille et de le poser sur un bureau Suédois (en copeaux pressés).  (c'est mon auto-critique)


----------



## erx (24 Février 2011)

j'ai également un bourdonnement. Il apparait ou non selon l'inclinaison de l'écran. Je pense que c'est un ventilo (ou le disque dur qui vibre) qui fait ce bruit. 
Je m'en suis rendu compte lors d'une soirée ou mon iMac servait de juke box. J'avais incliné l'écran au max pour plus de confort et le lendemain je l'ai remis un peu plus droit et il y avait ce bourdonnement. Lorsque je l'ai mis bien en face pour travailler correctement, le bourdonnement avait disparu.
Il faudrait re-démonter l'iMac pour resserrer les vis mais la flemme et dans sa position de travail "normal" il ne fait pas de bruit.


----------



## tulear62 (24 Février 2011)

Oui effectivement le bruit de gresillement lorsque l'on baisse la luminosité est un defaut.
Par contre le bruit de disque dur qui gratte est normal, c'est un 7200 tours/mins, de plus on l'a à 30 cms de l'oreille, forcement on l'entend un peu mais normalement c'est le seul bruit qu'émet un imac.


----------



## firstimac (28 Février 2011)

J'ai egalement un IMAC 27" et il y a egalement un petit ronronnement permanent du je suppose au disque dur, je me suis demandé si c'etait normal  car il faut vraiment tendre l'oreillle.Il est effectivement posé sur un petit bureau bois, ce qui explique la resonnance, pour moi l'essentiel est qu'il ni est pas de soucis pour la bonne marche de l'ordi !!!


----------



## Aekold (1 Mars 2011)

On est peut être tatillion il faut dire. A la recherche du MAC parfait... 

Me concernant, je suis très sensible à ce genre de "bruit sourd ou aigüe" que je trouve gênant à la longue. Si quelqu'un a une solution du type : tapis en mousse néoprène ou quelque chose de ce genre là, je suis preneur. 

J'ai essayé de mettre des tampons caoutchouc anti-bruit, mais cela ne fonctionne pas. J'ai donc mis le mac sur un livre et "collé" le pied, auquel j'ai mis là aussi deux tampons en caoutchouc, contre le mur. Cela a réduit le bruit, mais pas totalement. 

J'ai également trouvé une position sur mon bureau ou il ne vibre absolument pas, et là c'est le silence total. Cependant peu pratique pour travailler :rateau:.

Une plaque de verre sur mon bureau en plastique et copeau pressé (made in Suede) pourrait-elle à votre avis supprimer ce bruit ?


----------



## breizheau (12 Mai 2011)

Nous sommes nombreux à avoir ce problème, ça fout les boules... 

J'ai changé le DD par un modèle en 5400 rpm. C'est silence total mais par contre qu'est-ce ça rame. 
J'ai remis un 320Go 7200 RPM qui venait de mon iMac précédent : vibrations tout pareil mais moindre. Ce DD ne me causait aucun soucis dans mon 24". 

J'ai remis le DD d'origine (je commence à être expert en montage / démontage d'iMac 27" : 10' tout compris ! :love: ) : une vibration atroce mais une vitesse d'exécution tip top.

Je crois que même sous garantie, ça va être SSD et puis voilà. 

La garantie saut t-elle quand on change de disque dur ?


----------



## Adol (12 Mai 2011)

J'ai également un bourdonnement (iMac 21"5 posé sur un plateau en bois) qui cesse quand je soulève la machine. Content d'avoir lu ce post; en posant le pied sur des joints en caoutchouc, le bruit est réduit de moitié. Reste à essayer la plaque de verre.


----------



## Tankard (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de recevoir mon imac tout neuf, et en le  brachant j'ai été choqué par le bruit qu'il faisait par rapport à mon  imac 24" de 2008.

J'ai enregistré ce son sourd et posté la vidéo sur youtube :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxKmn8t2onA

A votre avis c'est normal ou y'a-t-il un problème ?

Autre  chose, je le trouve excessivement lent dès je sollicite le disque dur  pourtant ça devrait carburer vue qu'il sagit d'un caviar black.


----------



## bambougroove (9 Juin 2011)

Tankard a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon imac tout neuf, et en le  brachant j'ai été choqué par le bruit qu'il faisait par rapport à mon  imac 24" de 2008.


Bonjour,

Vérifie si le bruit ne provient pas de ton environnement de travail : bureau qui fait caisse de résonance ou emplacement inapproprié (trop près d'un mur), etc.
J'ai également l'impression d'après ta vidéo que le disque dur est bruyant, voire anormalement suractif.

Si le(s) bruit(s) persiste(nt) après optimisation de l'emplacement, ce n'est pas normal car un iMac ce n'est pas bruyant (avec mon iMac 27" i7 late 2009 : uniquement un léger souffle des ventilateurs et un grattage discret du DD en activité)  > retour à l'envoyeur !


----------



## Tankard (9 Juin 2011)

J'ai plaqué le pied de l'Imac contre le mur en face du bureau et là miracle ! presque plus un bruit ! Bon de toute façon j'ai prévu de faire l'acquisition d'un SSD d'ici moins d'un an, quand j'aurai fini d'économisé, ou vendu un de mes reins , il viendra remplacer ce bruyant caviar black. En plus d'ici là il devrait y avoir des solutions simples pour remplacer le disque dur de ce modèle d'Imac, parce que pour le moment ça n'a pas l'air évident.

En ce qui concerne la lenteur que je ressentais tout est rentré aussi dans l'ordre dès que j'ai passé la mémoire de 4 à 8Go.


----------



## bambougroove (9 Juin 2011)

Tankard a dit:


> ... il viendra remplacer ce bruyant caviar black.


Je précise pour éviter une méprise à certains lecteurs que tous les Caviar Black ne sont pas bruyants.



Tankard a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la lenteur que je ressentais tout est rentré aussi  dans l'ordre dès que j'ai passé la mémoire de 4 à 8Go.


Idem : à moins d'une utilisation très gourmande en mémoire, 4 Go sont largement suffisants, et le problème de lenteur est peut-être à chercher ailleurs.


----------



## Tankard (9 Juin 2011)

Oueps, je virtualise Windows (ha quelle horreur ! :rateau, donc appli gourmande en ressources et notamment en mémoire. 
je me suis rendu compte du problème en allant voir le moniteur d'activité quand j'ai vu qu'il ne restait plus que 80Mo de disponible sur les 4Go.

En ce qui concerne les Caviar Black, bien souvent ils chauffent et font  du bruit, c'est la rançon de la performance de ces excellents disques  dur, en plus niveau fiabilité je ne pense pas qu'il y est d'équivalent dans le marché grand public. 
Dans le doute je vais quand même faire un examen du disque dur avec Techtool.


----------



## bambougroove (10 Juin 2011)

Yep, la virtualisation ça consomme de la mémoire.

Concernant le Western Digital Caviar Black qui serait bruyant c'est très relatif car concernant les iMac 27" i7 late 2009 j'ai eu 5 exemplaires consécutifs et les 4 premiers avaient un Seagate bruyant/suractif, en revanche sur le dernier exemplaire que j'ai conservé ... il s'agit d'un WD qui gratte discrètement et normalement actif 

Plusieurs discussions à ce sujet sur le forum, et la majorité des cas signalés concernent des Seagate, voir notamment cette discussion qui concerne les iMac mid-2010 : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/le...t-nouvel-imac-l3-gratte-a-mort-390161-22.html


----------



## Tankard (12 Juin 2011)

Tout les tests disque dur de Techtool on reussi, donc rien à signaler de ce coté là.


----------



## ramonz (1 Septembre 2011)

Salut a tous je viens d'installer mon iMac i7 flambant neuf sur mon bureau en bois et j'ai le même ronronnement que tous le monde.

Du coup j'ai placer un patin en mousse insonorisante genre ça http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...se-insonorisante-pour-boitier-Grande-tour.htm sous le pied et plus aucun bruit.

Le silence parfait.


----------



## firstimac (2 Septembre 2011)

ramonz a dit:


> Salut a tous je viens d'installer mon iMac i7 flambant neuf sur mon bureau en bois et j'ai le même ronronnement que tous le monde.
> 
> Du coup j'ai placer un patin en mousse insonorisante genre ça http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...se-insonorisante-pour-boitier-Grande-tour.htm sous le pied et plus aucun bruit.
> 
> Le silence parfait.



Le mien est sur un petit bureau bois, bonjour le ronronnement, je l'ai placé sur un tapis de souris coté mouse et impeccable plus de bruit ou tres tres peu pour 0euros


----------



## quequoi (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

ma chérie vient de s'acheter un iMac 21,5' d'occasion de sept 2007, et elle était un peu épouvantée par le bruit du disque dur (elle avait un iBook G4 14' de 2004, dont elle était fière du silence)
Bon prince, je lui ai proposé de le remplacer par un SSD, que je viens de poser cet après-midi.
Mais, horreur, elle n'est que peu satisfaite, car l'iMac fait encore du bruit, un peu comme celui d'un disque dur, qui est certes très faible, mais assez audible pour que ça fasse une  différence sensible quand on l'éteint
Qu'est-ce qui peut faire du bruit encore ? le ventilateur ? C'est vrai qu'il a 5 ans, tout de même. Je ne vois pas trop quoi d'autre, ça fait plus un bruit de ronronnement que de sifflement.
Que peut-on y faire ? Comment tester ?
J'ai remis la sonde thermique au contact du boitier du SSD, peut-être que ça déclenche le ventilo tout de suite ?
NB : j'ai essayé de prendre la bête dans mes bras, ça ne change pas du tout le bruit.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------

